# Thursday's (6/27/02) MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in the clear Red Sox & Rangers feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI White Sox, Astros, Indians, Yankees, Marlins, Brewers, Dodgers & Mariners feeds.*
*Red = Superstation Cubs, Braves, Mets & Rockies feeds.*

*9:35am PT*
Expos (No TV) @ Pirates (No TV)

*10:05am PT*
White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 754)* @ Twins (No TV)

*11:05am PT*
Tigers (No TV) @ Royals (No TV)

*11:15am PT*
Blue Jays (No TV) @ Devil Rays (No TV)

*11:20am PT*
Reds (No TV) @ Cubs (WGN/*WGNSAT*)

*12:35pm PT*
Padres (No TV) @ Giants (No TV)

*1:05pm PT*
D'Backs (KTVK) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 755)*

*4:05pm PT*
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 756)* @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*
Yankees *(YES & EI 757)* @ Orioles (CSN-Baltimore) 
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Marlins *(FSN Florida & EI 758)*

*4:10pm PT*
Braves *(TBS)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*

*5:05pm PT*
Angels (KCAL) @ Rangers *(KDFI)*

*5:10pm PT*
Brewers *(WCGV/FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 759)* @ Cardinals (No TV)

*6:10pm PT*
Rockies *(KWGN)* @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 760)*

*7:05pm PT*
A's (FSN Bay Area) @ Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 761)*


----------

